# Passat Cc low modifications



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

I bagged my passat CC with a GAS (German Airride Systems) but when I see at some other CC's over here they are lying lower then mine..
I have heard that front sway bar can make some difference but I didn't attached the swaybar and my car was lying on the same hight :facepalm: I looked at the axle but there i've got some space left so that's not the problem.. probably I'm on the end of my shocks.. Some other advice because I need to drop half an inch to an inch more in the front 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Can't help with moar low, but wanted to say that CC is clean & looks guh-reat!! :thumbup:


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

If it does not look like anything is touching then you are probably being held up by the struts like you were saying. Look into shortening them a bit or modify the top strut mounts. Another option would be to order a set of Air Lift air struts from over here in the states


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

markfif said:


> If it does not look like anything is touching then you are probably being held up by the struts like you were saying. Look into shortening them a bit or modify the top strut mounts. Another option would be to order a set of Air Lift air struts from over here in the states


the 4th of May I go to Worthersee and I will visit the bagyard factory. Try to test a bomber kit from bagyard to hope it goes lower...
I hope I don't have any problems with the front swaybar because taking it away is no option


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

markfif said:


> If it does not look like anything is touching then you are probably being held up by the struts like you were saying. Look into shortening them a bit or modify the top strut mounts. Another option would be to order a set of Air Lift air struts from over here in the states


Air lift struts are not compatible with passat CCs. Try koni or bilstein


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Are your wheels sitting on the inner fender wells? I remember seeing someone that had to modify those.

And the car is SEXY! What wheels are those?


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Are your wheels sitting on the inner fender wells? I remember seeing someone that had to modify those.
> 
> And the car is SEXY! What wheels are those?


If I see Nicul his CC his wheels are deeper into the fenders as mine so I guess I'm not on the inner wells! I will check this when I try the bagyard set. I know that Matt posted some pictures where you could see that the tyre was lying on this wells

wheels are 3 piece Wheels and more


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

B.A.G said:


> If I see Nicul his CC his wheels are deeper into the fenders as mine so I guess I'm not on the inner wells! I will check this when I try the bagyard set. I know that Matt posted some pictures where you could see that the tyre was lying on this wells
> 
> wheels are 3 piece Wheels and more


 try removing splash shields( plastic inner fender trim) completely,just to see if they hold you up. 
also hammer down flat top pinch welds(metal up on top) 
like this (probably not TUV approved) 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5119/7066514485_5479bf53a4_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2560 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Your back looks about right! I think your front will come down a little more. I have the Airlift slam in front and my left front will make all the rubber up in wheel well. I did cut my plastic fenders out they were hitting. What sucks about removing them is rocks and massive water splash into engine bay. My right side hits the axel and its about 1 inch higher on right. Notch coming soon


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Shorter struts. :thumbup: 

Car looks great as is, which wheels are those?opcorn:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Miotke said:


> Shorter struts. :thumbup:
> 
> Car looks great as is, which wheels are those?opcorn:


 Hope that this will help me to drop that inch more, and nothing is holding me up  

Wheels are from : wheels & more! www.wheelsandmore.de


----------

